# Help With Canned Food Choices



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi! 

I have 2 dogs, Hitch (60lbs) and Victor (45lbs but needs to put a little more weight on).

I feed Hitch half of his diet in Acana and half of his diet in Weruva (Kobe and Kurobuta line). I feed Victor almost all Weruva (Kobe and Kurobuta line) and a very small amount of Acana. And they are doing excellent, beautiful coats and skin, good on energy, healthy, and good poops!

Now, I am going to quit my job soon, to take care of my dogs, horses, cats, house, and yard. We are going to be living off my my husband's paycheck, so we are thinking about scaling down our expenditures. 

Does anyone know of a good grain free canned food that might cost less than Weruva? I need a high calorie grain free canned food, because it is hard to keep weight on Victor and he does not like to eat a large amount of food.

I was looking into the By Nature 95% varieties, Does anyone have any comments on these?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Go over to the a DogFoodAdvisor.com and looked at the best canned grainfree foods (type that in the search)


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Do you know how much you are willing to pay per can? It's a little hard to recommend brands when I don't know your budget.

By nature is a good brand so if that's in your price range it's a good choice.

Some wet foods I like
Hound & Gatos
Nature's Variety Instinct
Earthborn
Petkind That's It

Foods vary by price hugely depending on where you shop. I see you live in California. So do I and I do a lot of my canned food shopping at Pet Food Express. There are a lot of these throughout California. I like them for wet food because when you buy 3 cans you get the forth free. It really cuts my costs down.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

MarieLovesChis, thank you for your suggestions!

Currently I am spending between $33 to $36 for a case of 12 cans, depending on where I get my canned food and if I can find a sale. I am preferably looking to spend anything under $30 per case of 12, if at all possible. Pet Food Express sounds awesome with their buy 3 get fourth free deal, I really should look into places that do that.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I would definitely check and see if you have one in your area then. The buy 3 get the 4th free applies to cases too. I can get a case of most of the Hound & Gatos flavors for $30 and that includes tax. It is an otherwise pretty pricey food. The deal really makes expensive foods more affordable.

I'd definitely shop around. You'd be surprised to find quite a few cheap mom and pop pet stores hidden around too lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I tend to feed Merrick's b5 the grain. I buy online and it's about 36.00 (delivered) for a case of 12.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been looking into Hound and Gatos canned food. I know a can of the beef variety here in Ontario used to cost around $1.99 (though it's probably gone up by now). I would check it out if I were you.

Petfooddirect.com sells a case of 12/13oz cans (beef) for $28.99. Chicken formula and Lamb/Chicken/Salmon formula is $29.99 per case. Salmon is $26.99 per case


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

If you're okay with Walmart, pure balance makes a 95% chicken for 1.25 a can. I used to use it all the time before nug who has chicken allergies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I have some good choices now!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

where's that food sourced and made?



Rescued said:


> If you're okay with Walmart, pure balance makes a 95% chicken for 1.25 a can. I used to use it all the time before nug who has chicken allergies
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

